# Show off your Sona Art!



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 29, 2016)

I want to see what your fursona looks like!  If the images are large, though, please try and be courteous and just provide links, OR use the "spoiler" BBCode to avoid some page stretching. Can be art you did yourself or art that you commissioned... whatever! Just show me what your sona looks like, pwease! 

 Here are some of mine if anyone's interested:



Spoiler: by Vile-Ignition on DeviantART














Spoiler: by Vile-Ignition on DeviantART 2














Spoiler: by chibikanasan on DeviantART



*Note* It's Titled "Sweety-Bun" because that is my GaiaOnline username. Add me! 











Spoiler: Sparrow's Feral Form - Collab with me and a couple friends IRL


----------



## Sl0shy (Aug 29, 2016)

Spoiler










i'm a shygirl. please worship my belly >:3


----------



## ZacAttackk (Aug 29, 2016)

This is the only art of my fursona that I've made so far:


Spoiler


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 29, 2016)

This is the newest iteration I have made. Not super clean but it's just for show.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't have enough. I need MOAR



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 29, 2016)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I don't have enough. I need MOAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo use the second one's face as a profile pic, that looks mean af


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 29, 2016)

Sl0shy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adorable! 

All hail the shy belly! -bow bow bow-


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 29, 2016)

ZacAttackk said:


> This is the only art of my fursona that I've made so far:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Very, very cool!  Man, the people here are so talented. I'm a writer and I do that very well, but I wish I could draw!


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 29, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> This is the newest iteration I have made. Not super clean but it's just for show.


That's really cool! It looks very awesome. Su fuzzy <3 Bzz bzz


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 29, 2016)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I don't have enough. I need MOAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aahhh!  Dragons are so cool! <3 I love it!


----------



## swooz (Aug 29, 2016)

I wish I could, but I can't draw on a computer.


----------



## Andromedahl (Aug 29, 2016)

Couple things I got~


Spoiler: Did two chars in this, but dude on your right is my primary sona













Spoiler: Somethin from a few months back I did that I like


----------



## Inzoreno (Aug 29, 2016)

Here's my Great Horned Owl, Reno.


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 29, 2016)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 30, 2016)

Spoiler: Artwork by Delta141



Link









Spoiler: Artwork by Kojiro-Brushard



Link









Spoiler: Artwork by Marsel-Defender



Link









Spoiler: Artwork by Silverbirch



Link




And with pants!









Spoiler: Artwork by Predaguy



Link









Spoiler: Artwork by Nolhyaa



Link


----------



## NEO117 (Sep 3, 2016)

Still in development


----------



## Julen (Sep 3, 2016)

I have a 'sona. But sadly....i have no art of it.... 
[insert generic sad music]


*YET*
[insert INCEPTION NOISES]


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 3, 2016)

Spoiler: Lea - Art by Me













Spoiler: Lea - Art by Me













Spoiler: Lea - Art by Me













Spoiler:  Atlas - Art by Me













Spoiler: Atlas - Art by Me


----------



## AJ3035 (Sep 4, 2016)

Here's my fursona. His name is Azul. All the art is by me



Spoiler: Here's Looking At You, Kid.













Spoiler: Taco Lover













Spoiler:  Contains Naked Wolf


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Sep 4, 2016)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Spoiler: Lea - Art by Me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my... p-please tell me you commission... Q_Q Your style is lovely! I'll save if I have to hunngghhfff~!


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Sep 4, 2016)

AJ3035 said:


> Here's my fursona. His name is Azul. All the art is by me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good! :'D That last one is priceless.


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Sep 4, 2016)

NEO117 said:


> View attachment 13381
> Still in development


Ooo. Macabre! I'm down for that. Looking pretty awesome so far!


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Sep 4, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Spoiler: Artwork by Delta141
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dragons are just so cool.  I love this.


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Sep 4, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are great.  The second to last one, the wolf proposing looks a LOT like sparrow if she had long hair :O

Simplicity is nice.


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Sep 4, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> Here's my Great Horned Owl, Reno.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Considering the Owl is my cherokee totem, I have nothing but respect for this creature.  I love owls, and you humanized him pretty well! Looks very tough.


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Sep 4, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Couple things I got~
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Did two chars in this, but dude on your right is my primary sona
> ...


Ooo.  I like the poster! The dog in the poster looks almost like it could  be Disney-fied. :O 

You're all so talented oml.


----------



## AJ3035 (Sep 4, 2016)

Sparrow-the-Wolfess said:


> Very good! :'D That last one is priceless.



Thanks,  haha I had a lot of fun with the last one.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 4, 2016)

Sparrow-the-Wolfess said:


> Ooo.  I like the poster! The dog in the poster looks almost like it could be Disney-fied. :O


haha, thanks :^D I don't do lineless poster stuff as much as i should lol


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Sep 4, 2016)

AJ3035 said:


> Thanks,  haha I had a lot of fun with the last one.


Right now, I only do cutesy/cartoony doodles. How long did it take for you to get that good? Also how does one even get their hands do to what they even want?! XD 

I suppose someone who doesn't write often would ask the same of me. 

I'd love to be able to draw, it's a beautiful talent. I can paint a picture with words, sure, but I'd love to make those words more immediately visible, you know? Porn or not, art is still art and I really respect it.


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Sep 4, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> haha, thanks :^D I don't do lineless poster stuff as much as i should lol


I do really like that, though. It's a nice, very "fresh" looking style, you know what I mean? Even if the outline is just a slightly darker color than the main hue. That's what I'm currently practicing, but I'm so impatient. XD I can only doodle :O


----------



## AJ3035 (Sep 4, 2016)

Sparrow-the-Wolfess said:


> Right now, I only do cutesy/cartoony doodles. How long did it take for you to get that good? Also how does one even get their hands do to what they even want?! XD
> 
> I suppose someone who doesn't write often would ask the same of me.
> 
> I'd love to be able to draw, it's a beautiful talent. I can paint a picture with words, sure, but I'd love to make those words more immediately visible, you know? Porn or not, art is still art and I really respect it.



Nothing wrong with that. I love cute art, it is like my favorite thing.  I have been drawing sense I was like 12, but didn't start really drawing anthros till I was 18 and it was still minimal.

Honestly it doesn't take to much work, practice every day a little bit and you'd be surprised what you can do in a month or two.

Maybe I could help you paint your words into a picture, if you are interested let me know ^^.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 4, 2016)

Sparrow-the-Wolfess said:


> I do really like that, though. It's a nice, very "fresh" looking style, you know what I mean? Even if the outline is just a slightly darker color than the main hue. That's what I'm currently practicing, but I'm so impatient. XD I can only doodle :O


I like workin with that kinda stuff as a break from doodling or doing clean lineart cause its just something I can hammer out pretty fast once I got the sketch down. Helps out when I'm sorta stuck in doodle-mode and haven't put anything finished out in a while, y'kno?


Spoiler: legit tho lineart kills me lol.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Sep 4, 2016)

Boxxy the arctic fox
I have more... but I'm to lazy to link more XD


Spoiler: Art by Dead-fish













Spoiler: More by Dead-fish













Spoiler: Art by Godtiermarsupial













Spoiler: Art by Storiel


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 4, 2016)

Sparrow-the-Wolfess said:


> Oh my... p-please tell me you commission... Q_Q Your style is lovely! I'll save if I have to hunngghhfff~!



Ha ha, thank you. ^^
And I do in fact do commissions. You'll find all my details, including my Terms of Service on my FA. 
Userpage of cathulu.noodles -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Sep 4, 2016)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Ha ha, thank you. ^^
> And I do in fact do commissions. You'll find all my details, including my Terms of Service on my FA.
> Userpage of cathulu.noodles -- Fur Affinity [dot] net



That's a STEAL. O_O .... so much want ToT 
Oh wowie. :O  £10 is basically $14 (rounded up) in USD.  Does paypal... like... cross-currency?  

I've never really bought anything in pounds before. O.O (it feels like I'm travelling! yay!)


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 4, 2016)

Sparrow-the-Wolfess said:


> That's a STEAL. O_O .... so much want ToT
> Oh wowie. :O  £10 is basically $14 (rounded up) in USD.  Does paypal... like... cross-currency?
> 
> I've never really bought anything in pounds before. O.O (it feels like I'm travelling! yay!)



It can do cross currency but they take a cut of it because of the conversion fee. :c


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Sep 4, 2016)

Lea.Tigris said:


> It can do cross currency but they take a cut of it because of the conversion fee. :c


Nothin a bit of a tip can't handle. For your art, I'd easily fork over a $20.  

Do you maybe have some female canine examples right off the bat? :O  I'm pretty picky about Sparrow's facial features. :3

A lot of people depict her as cartooney (probably due to my doodle style), but Sparrow is a feminine, slender lady. :3 Best example is my pic here.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 4, 2016)

Sparrow-the-Wolfess said:


> Nothin a bit of a tip can't handle. For your art, I'd easily fork over a $20.
> 
> Do you maybe have some female canine examples right off the bat? :O  I'm pretty picky about Sparrow's facial features. :3
> 
> A lot of people depict her as cartooney (probably due to my doodle style), but Sparrow is a feminine, slender lady. :3 Best example is my pic here.



This is the most recent female canid I've drawn. I'm currently working on another one for the same person. x3
But with this image it has an anime-esk spin.
www.furaffinity.net: (Com) Lacy by Cathulu.Noodles

But when I draw different species, I am sure to make sure they have familiar facial shape to their desired species, and I send sketch to confirm that what is being draw is desired.


----------



## Lekamo (Sep 5, 2016)

Here is my little fella for the show. Got alot more but don't want to be a show off 



Spoiler:  lekamo chibi - by feretta



www.furaffinity.net: [NMA] A moment's contemplation by Lekamo


----------



## lockaboss (Sep 5, 2016)

i didnt do this but hes my sona so why not


----------



## darien (Sep 6, 2016)

Lots of awesome art and 'sonas in this thread! I didn't expect to see it in general discussion though x3

Here's a few of my sona:



Spoiler: Darien and Primrose by Rizen on FA













Spoiler: Darien as drawn by Viant on DA













Spoiler: Darien as drawn by TheTigress on FA













Spoiler: Darien bust by Rizen on FA


----------



## rknight (Sep 18, 2016)

heres my sona, thoughts?

www.furaffinity.net: Traveling ronin Raleigh by RKnight
www.furaffinity.net: Relaxing kitty by RKnight
www.furaffinity.net: Raleigh's "Assassin cat outfit" by RKnight


----------



## Piccolora (Sep 18, 2016)

Spoiler: Sirus & Tinn













Spoiler: Kydex


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 19, 2016)

*shamelessly jumps into a month-old thread*

Name's Jin ; pleased to meet ya


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 19, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Sonny by Johnny64


----------



## GesuGesu (Sep 19, 2016)

I finally drew one for myself~~~





www.furaffinity.net: My Avatar by GesuGesurin


----------



## DexinHeart (Sep 23, 2016)

Here's mine. His name is Casey (such a cool name right OTL )
Anyway he's a Mountain Goat mostly with a little Asian Dragon mixed in.



Spoiler: Casey - Art by me













Spoiler: Casey - Art by Me


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 24, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Onistina Reference by DravenDonovan (So you can read some of her info in the description, I'll just leave a link


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Sep 27, 2016)

My 'sona Echo!  ...I haven't posted that much art of her yet, I need to get on that X)


----------



## Garruuk (Sep 28, 2016)

My new fursona! www.furaffinity.net: New Fursona by Garruuk


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 13, 2016)

A new piece I commissioned from Marsel-Defender.


----------



## Mataki (Oct 13, 2016)

Ohh Mataki has a lot of art! Check out here: http://sta.sh/229g9l4ed56k?edit=1


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Oct 21, 2016)

Evening, mes amis!

This is the most recent picture of Twopaw that I've drawn, about a month and change ago: 





This is a closeup of Twopaw getting a bit growly, going back a year or two: 





Here's one of my favourite mouse-drawn pictures of Twopaw, drawn a handful of years ago:





And three older pictures I've done in the last several years:
(#1 Side View)




(#2 Head-On Portrait with Toofs)




(#3 Old Faithful: Smiling Quietly)





Cheers, mes amis!

-2Paw.


----------



## NalaDeathlight (Oct 21, 2016)

Here's My Fursona had to use a base cuz I'm still learning on how to draw furries :3


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 21, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ricket is socooooool *0*


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> I have a 'sona. But sadly....i have no art of it....
> [insert generic sad music]
> 
> 
> ...


well describe them.
I could probably help you


----------



## Aoide (Oct 24, 2016)

This is my Cat Fursona Aoide
Art done by me <3



Spoiler


----------



## Rant (Oct 24, 2016)

All SFW 



Spoiler: Natchy 













Spoiler: Rayly


----------



## Guilleum2 (Oct 25, 2016)

This is mine, just made her debut :3


Spoiler: Vezna: art by me


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

Free artwork from a friend who wanted to expand her art technique. Just playing bass on the beach, wearing a hoody (for later).


----------



## Mobius (Nov 19, 2016)

Literally a regular dog in a mech suit.


----------



## Evil_Draggie (Nov 21, 2016)

I have made quite a few pieces of my squeeky dragonbat, unfortunately they are all at least nude haha

So I'll just link to two of them:
ref sheet: www.furaffinity.net: FD official ref sheet! by EvilDraggie
and she loves to party: www.furaffinity.net: Party Girls by EvilDraggie

Love your fursona, she's cute :3


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 21, 2016)

It's right around the corner!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Originally posted here!
www.furaffinity.net: X-mas Minipins! by PangurBan91


----------

